# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Konjunktiv und indirekte Rede... Hilfe!

## Alex-th

Hallo, 
Ich habe eine Frage. Ich weiß, dass indirekte Rede mit dem Konjunktiv I ausgedrückt wird. Und die Frage: bezieht es sich auf alle Fälle, oder nur auf die, wo die Rede (die in die indirekte geht) im Imperativ gestanden ist? Ich bin etwas verwirrt. Besonders interessiert mich, wie man den Konjunktiv II mit indirekter Rede ausdrücken kann. Manchmal ist es etwas deutlicher (B.1., wo sich die Verben voneinander unterscheiden), aber manchmal, wenn die Verben gleich sind (B.2.), verstehe ich es nicht.   ::   ein paar Beispiele, um es deutlich machen, was ich meine (ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob sie richtig sind...):
1)
direkte Rede 1: "Ich würde hier nicht bleiben" (Konjunktiv II)
indirekte Rede: "Er sagte, er werde hier nicht bleiben"
direkte Rede 2: "Ich bin hier nicht geblieben" (Perfekt, Imperativ)
indirekte Rede: "Er sagte, er sei hier nicht bleiben" 
2)
direkte Rede 1: "Ich hätte es gemacht". (also Konjunktiv II)
direkte Rede 2: "Ich habe es gemacht" (Perfekt, Imperativ)
indirekte Rede: "Er sagte, er habe es gemacht" - welchem Fall (1 oder 2) entspricht es? Und wie wär's im zweiten Fall? 
Noch, wenn man in direkter Rede mit dem Konjunktiv I spricht, wie drückt man es in indirekter Rede aus?
"Maria sei wohl schon im Bett"
indirekte Rede: "Er meint, Maria sei wohl im Bett"
Wie wäre es mit "Maria ist schon im Bett" - gleich? 
Bitte, wenn ich irgendeinige Fehler gemacht habe, korrigiert mich! Ich lerne Deutsch nur einen halben Jahr und bin noch weit von gut....

----------


## bitpicker

> Bitte, wenn ich irgendwelche Fehler gemacht habe, korrigiert mich! Ich lerne Deutsch erst ein{en} halbes Jahr und bin noch nicht gut....

 Ein halbes Jahr erst? In deinem ersten Absatz ist fast nichts falsch, ich hätte dich eher für einen süddeutschen Muttersprachler gehalten (Süddeutsch wegen "gestanden ist"). Ich wäre froh, wenn mein Russisch nur annähernd so gut wäre...   

> Ich habe eine Frage. Ich weiß, dass indirekte Rede mit dem Konjunktiv I ausgedrückt wird. Und die Frage: bezieht es sich auf alle Fälle, oder nur auf die, wo die Rede (die in die indirekte geht) im Imperativ gestanden hat? Ich bin etwas verwirrt. Besonders interessiert mich, wie man den Konjunktiv II mit indirekter Rede ausdrücken kann. Manchmal ist es etwas deutlicher (B.1., wo sich die Verben voneinander unterscheiden), aber manchmal, wenn die Verben gleich sind (B.2.), verstehe ich es nicht.  ein paar Beispiele, um es deutlich zu machen, was ich meine (ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob sie richtig sind...):
> 1)
> direkte Rede 1: "Ich würde hier nicht bleiben" (Konjunktiv II)
> indirekte Rede: "Er sagte, er werde hier nicht bleiben"
> direkte Rede 2: "Ich bin hier nicht geblieben" (Perfekt, Imperativ)
> indirekte Rede: "Er sagte, er sei hier nicht geblieben"

 Wie kommst du hier und im weiteren auf Imperativ? Das ist kein Imperativ, sondern Perfekt. Ein Imperativ hat keine Zeitform. Der Imperativ von bleiben ist bleib! in Singular und bleibt! im Plural. Vielleicht meist du Indikativ, also das Gegenteil von Konjunktiv? 
Zu 'würde' sage ich unten etwas.   

> 2)
> direkte Rede 1: "Ich hätte es gemacht". (also Konjunktiv II)
> direkte Rede 2: "Ich habe es gemacht" (Perfekt, Imperativ)
> indirekte Rede: "Er sagte, er habe es gemacht" - welchem Fall (1 oder 2) entspricht es? Und wie wär's im zweiten Fall?  Außerdem, wenn man in direkter Rede mit dem Konjunktiv I spricht, wie drückt man es in indirekter Rede aus?
> "Maria sei wohl schon im Bett"
> indirekte Rede: "Er meint, Maria sei wohl im Bett"
> Wie wäre es mit "Maria ist schon im Bett" - gleich?

 Also, zuerst die gute Nachricht: allzu ernst musst du den Konjunktiv nicht nehmen, auch nicht in der indirekten Rede. Wir verwenden im Deutschen sehr oft einfach Indikativ. Der Konjunktiv I wird in der indirekten Rede hauptsächlich dann verwendet, wenn man deutlich machen will, dass man die Aussage nicht selbst macht und nicht z.B. der gleichen Meinung ist. Das findest du oft in Zeitungen, z.B. 'Herr Direktor Schmitz stellte fest, das Unternehmen sei durch die Krise nicht bedroht'. Wenn man so etwas liest, schließt man daraus, dass Herr Direktor Schmitz gesagt hat: "Das Unternehmen ist von der Krise nicht bedroht." 
Ansonsten muss indirekte Rede nicht im Konjunktiv ausgedrückt werden. Dein Satz "Maria sei wohl schon im Bett" klingt übrigens selbst schon wie indirekte Rede, es gibt keinen anderen Grund, diese Form zu verwenden, auch wenn kein Urheber der Aussage genannt wird. 
Und noch zu 'würde': dies ist die Konjunktiv II-Form von 'sein' bzw. 'werden'. Sie wird wie ein konjugierbares Hilfsverb verwendet, um den grammatischen Konjunktiv zu umgehen. Damit meine ich eine eigene Konjunktiv-Form für das Hauptverb. In gesprochenem Deutsch wird fast immer lieber 'würde' verwendet als der grammatische Konjunktiv. lediglich bei den Verben 'sein', 'haben' und den Hilfsverben (dürfen, müssen, sollen, wollen, können etc.) verwendet man häufig den echten Konjunktiv. 'Würde' ähnelt also dem russischen Partikel бы, obwohl es konjugiert werden muss. 
Der Satz 'er würde mit dem Auto fahren' kann also sowohl 'er fahre mit dem Auto' (Konjunktiv I, indirekte Rede) als auch 'er führe mit dem Auto' (Konjunktiv II, Aussage ohne Realitätsbezug, also: er fährt nicht, würde aber, wenn er fahren müsste, mit dem Auto fahren)  heißen. Nur aus dem Zusammenhang erkennt man, welche Konjunktiv-Form gemeint ist.  
Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.  ::  
Robin

----------


## Alex-th

> ich hätte dich eher für einen süddeutschen Muttersprachler gehalten (Süddeutsch wegen "gestanden ist"). Ich wäre froh, wenn mein Russisch nur annähernd so gut wäre...

 Naja. Ich studiere jetzt in Tübingen.   ::    

> Vielleicht meist du Indikativ, also das Gegenteil von Konjunktiv?

 Stimmt, ich habe Indikativ gemeint. Ich war damals wahrscheinlich zu müde   ::   
Zuerst, danke schön für deine Erklärungen und Korrekturen! Also, falls ich alles richtig verstanden habe, verwendet man in der indirekte Rede den Konjunktiv I nur dann, wenn man eine Aussage, die mit dem Präsens ausgedrückt worden ist, wiedergeben will? 
Und noch eine Frage:
wenn man sagt "ich fahre nach Deutschland", dann muss man den Dativ benutzen. Und wenn es mit dem Artikel benutzt wird, sagt man es mit dem Akkusativ - "Ich fahre in die USA". Jemand hat mit gesagt, dass es so wegen des Artikels (oder, wie man hier sagt - wegen dem Artikel   ::  ) ist - also auch "Ich fahre in die Heimat", "Ich fahre in die Berge". Anderseits, bei den neutrumen Ländernamen steht doch auch ein Artikel, wenn man dort eine Beifügung hinzufügt. Wie sagt man dann das Folgende: "in zwei Tage fahre ich nach dem heißen Ägypten" oder "in zwei Tage fahre ich ins heiße Ägypten"? 
Danke im voraus!

----------


## bitpicker

> Zuerst, danke schön für deine Erklärungen und Korrekturen! Also, falls ich alles richtig verstanden habe, verwendet man in der indirekten Rede den Konjunktiv I nur dann, wenn man eine Aussage, die mit dem Präsens ausgedrückt worden ist, wiedergeben will?

 Man _kann_ den Konjunktiv I oder 'würde' immer verwenden, wenn man indirekte Rede wiedergibt, aber in der Praxis tut man es hauptsächlich dann, wenn man etwas Distanz zwischen sich und der Aussage schaffen will. Zeitungen und Nachrichtensprecher tun so etwas. Im täglichen Gespräch wird der echte, grammatische Konjunktiv fast gar nicht verwendet, nicht nur nicht in indirekter Rede. Tatsächlich ist es so, dass viele Deutsche einige der Konjunktivformen wie z.B. die des Verbs 'backen' gar nicht mehr kennen.   

> Wenn man sagt "ich fahre nach Deutschland", dann muss man den Dativ benutzen. Und wenn es mit dem Artikel benutzt wird, sagt man es mit dem Akkusativ - "Ich fahre in die USA". Jemand hat mir gesagt, dass es so wegen des Artikels (oder, wie man hier sagt - wegen dem Artikel  ) ist - also auch "Ich fahre in die Heimat", "Ich fahre in die Berge". Andererseits, bei den Ländernamen im Neutrum steht doch auch ein Artikel, wenn man dort eine Beifügung hinzufügt. Wie sagt man dann das Folgende: "in zwei Tagen fahre ich nach dem heißen Ägypten" oder "in zwei Tage fahre ich ins heiße Ägypten"?

 Der zweite Satz ist richtig, der erste ist unüblich, aber nicht unbedingt falsch. Mit den Artikeln hat es nichts zu tun, die Artikel tragen den Fall, die Anzahl und das Geschlecht des Nomens. Die Wahl des Falls hängt aber von den verwendeten Präpositionen ab. Man verwendet 'nach' mit dem Namen eines Ziels. Das kann ein Ländername sein, ein Städtename usw. Es ist möglich zu sagen: "ich fahre nach den USA", aber es wird nicht gerne gemacht, weil 'nach' mit einem Artikel auch zeitlich sein kann: z.B. nach dem Essen. Es ist z.B. möglich zu sagen: ich fahre nach meiner Oma. Das kann entweder heißen, dass die Oma das Ziel der Fahrt ist, oder dass Oma früher wegfährt. Deshalb zieht man hier 'zu meiner Oma' vor, und bei Ländern und anderen Namen mit Artikel 'in'. Man fährt also in die Ukraine, in den Iran, in die Alpen usw. Dein Ägypten bekommt einen Artikel, weil es auch ein Adjektiv bekommt; du unterscheidest sozusagen 'das heiße Ägypten' von 'dem kalten Ägypten zu einer anderen Jahreszeit'.  
'In' gehört im Gegensatz zu 'nach' zu einer Reihe von Präpositionen, die räumlich mit dem Dativ oder dem Akkusativ stehen können. Man fährt in die Alpen (Akkusativ, Ziel der Bewegung) und befindet sich dann in den Alpen (Dativ, Ort der Handlung). Dieser Unterschied ist wichtig, denn bei Bewegungsverben liegt nur im Fall der Bedeutungsunterschied: ich fahre auf den Platz (Akkusativ) = die Bewegung führt von außerhalb des Platzes zum Inneren des Platzes, ich fahre auf dem Platz (Dativ) = die Bewegung findet vollständig innerhalb des Platzes statt. 
Robin

----------


## Alex-th

Hallo wieder   ::   
danke für die Erklärungen! Die helfen viel! 
Und ich habe neue Frage. Ich lerne jetzt das Passiv, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich alles richtig verstehe. Ich hab nen Text geschrieben, könnte jemand ihn kontrollieren (und auch anderen Fehler)? Danke im voraus! 
Und der Text eigentlich:
"Diese Funktion wird aufgerufen werden, wenn die Zeichnung der Schaubilder gebraucht wird. Die ist so geschrieben, dass die Daten ihr zuerst übergeben werden, dann sie von ihr transponiert werden, und nachdem die Analyse der Daten vollkommen erledigt ist, beginnt die Zeichnung selbst. Alle Ergebnisse der Analyse sollen auch am Schaubild gezeichnet werden. Dazu soll eine andere Funktion geschrieben werden, die die Ergebnisse der Analyse mit den theoretischen Daten vergleicht. Wenn irgendeinen Unterschied zwischen ihnen entdeckt wird, muss er auch in eine Tabelle gedruckt werden.
Es würde begrüßt werden, wenn der Code so geschrieben werden würde, dass es leicht aus einem OS in ein anderes OS übertragbar wäre. Die Instruktion, wie man es machen kann, hätte eigentlich auf euren Computern kopiert werden sollen, aber gestern war der Server nicht erreichbar. Es wird jetzt gemacht. Aber das ist desto interessanter - wenn die Nachahmung der Anweisung bereits vollendet worden wäre,  wäre dies alles zu einfach für euch". 
Und noch etwas: ich möchte sehr mit Leuten an Deutsch (und Russisch/Englisch meinerseits) durch Skype arbeiten. Einfach schreiben und/oder sprechen. Alle Themen gehen gut, aber insbesondere Biologie (und Neurowissenschaften), Programmierung (viele Sprachen    ::   ), Linux und Reisen.

----------


## bitpicker

> Und ich habe neue Frage. Ich lerne jetzt das Passiv, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich alles richtig verstehe. Ich habe einen Text geschrieben, könnte jemand ihn kontrollieren (und auch andere{n} Fehler korrigieren)? Danke im voraus!  Es ist besser, du vermeidest umgangssprachliche Fügungen wie 'ich hab nen', solange du nicht in einem ganz informellen Umfeld schreibst. Es wirkt unhöflich und nachlässig, so zu schreiben, und wenn jemand das tut, ohne dabei sonst grammatisch völlig richtig zu schreiben, wirkt es seltsam.  
> Und der eigentliche Text:
> "Diese Funktion wird aufgerufen werden, wenn die Zeichnung der Schaubilder gebraucht wird. Sie ist so geschrieben, dass die Daten ihr zuerst übergeben werden, dann {sie} von ihr transponiert werden, und nachdem die Analyse der Daten vollkommen erledigt ist, beginnt die Zeichnung selbst. Alle Ergebnisse der Analyse sollen auch am Schaubild gezeichnet werden. Dazu soll eine andere Funktion geschrieben werden, die die Ergebnisse der Analyse mit den theoretischen Daten vergleicht. Wenn irgendein{en} Unterschied zwischen ihnen entdeckt wird, muss er auch in eine Tabelle gedruckt werden.
> Es würde begrüßt werden, wenn der Code so geschrieben werden würde, dass er leicht aus einem OS in ein anderes OS übertragbar wäre. Die Instruktion, wie man es machen kann, hätte eigentlich auf eure{n} Computer{n} (ich nehme an, dass der Kopiervorgang von außerhalb auf die Computer führt) kopiert werden sollen, aber gestern war der Server nicht erreichbar. Es wird jetzt gemacht. Aber das ist umso interessanter - wenn die Nachahmung der Anweisung bereits vollendet worden wäre,  wäre dies alles zu einfach für euch". 
> Und noch etwas: ich möchte sehr gerne mit Leuten an Deutsch (und Russisch/Englisch meinerseits) durch Skype arbeiten. Einfach schreiben und/oder sprechen. Alle Themen gehen gut, aber insbesondere Biologie (und Neurowissenschaften), Programmierung (viele Sprachen     ), Linux und Reisen.

 Ich möchte aber klar stellen, dass solch eine gehäufte Verwendung des Passivs sehr ungewöhnlich und stilistisch schlecht ist, der Text wird dadurch schwerer verständlich. 
Robin

----------


## Alex-th

Danke! 
Ich benutze das Passiv gewöhnlich nicht so oft wie im Text, es war nur für die Überprüfung ob ich es im Prinzip richtig tue - ich meine, die Konstruktionen  ::

----------


## Alex-th

Achja, noch eine Frage: im Internet treffe ich es sehr oft, dass die Leute am Ende der Verben das "e" oft auslassen (z.B. "ich hab vergessen", "ich denk", "ich nehm's" usw). Noch dazu "drauf" statt "darauf" und mehr in der Art. Ist es auch umgangsprachlich? Und wie klingt es, wenn man so spricht/schreibt, auch komplett inoffiziell, unhöflich oder wie?

----------


## bitpicker

> Achja, noch eine Frage: im Internet treffe ich es sehr oft, dass die Leute am Ende der Verben das "e" oft auslassen (z.B. "ich hab vergessen", "ich denk", "ich nehm's" usw). Noch dazu "drauf" statt "darauf" und mehr in der Art. Ist es auch umgangsprachlich? Und wie klingt es, wenn man so spricht/schreibt, auch komplett inoffiziell, unhöflich oder wie?

 Leider kann man sich nicht zum Vorbild nehmen, wie Deutsche im Internet schreiben. Die Rechtschreibung im Internet ist einfach katastrophal.  
Unter Bekannten kann man umgangssprachlich schreiben, also zum Beispiel das e in der ersten Person Singular weglassen. Orthographisch korrekt wäre es, einen Apostroph zu setzen (ich hab'), aber das ist noch lästiger, als das e zu tippen. Beim Sprechen ist es wiederum oft ungewöhnlich, wenn das e tatsächlich immer gesprochen wird. 
'Drauf' ist informell auch in Ordnung, aber nicht immer ein richtiger Ersatz für 'darauf'.  
Grundsätzlich sollte man orthographisch korrekt schreiben und auf Umgangssprache verzichten, wenn man mit Unbekannten kommuniziert. Unter Freunden kann man es salopper halten. Im Gespräch kommt es auch auf die Situation an; ein Bankangestellter hält sicher für unhöflich, was ein Freund ohne weiteres akzeptiert. 
Man muss auch aufpassen, dass man bei umgangssprachlichen Ausdrücken, wenn man sie verwendet, häufig regionale Eigenheiten umsetzt, die vielleicht nicht jeder versteht: 'net' für 'nicht', 'gell' oder 'woll' für 'nicht wahr?' usw. Wenn ich zum Beispiel 'datn' sagen würde, könntest du dir vorstellen, was das wohl heißt?  ::  
Robin

----------


## Alex-th

Vielen dank. 
Noch eine Frage. Die meisten Verben werden normalerweise während eines Dialogs im Perfekt benutzt, wenn es sich um die Vergangenheit handelt. Aber es gibt auch einige, die im Präteritum (öfter) gesprochen werden. Ich habe das Folgende im Präteritum (in Dialogen) getroffen: die modalen Verben, "sein", "haben", "scheinen", "denken", "meinen". Stimmt es? Und welche noch Verben würde man bevorzugt im Präteritum benutzen?

----------


## bitpicker

> Und welche Verben würde man noch bevorzugt im Präteritum benutzen?

 Du hast ganz richtig beobachtet, dass es besonders die Hilfsverben betrifft. 'Scheinen', 'denken', 'meinen' sind auch Verben einer bestimmten Art, allerdings hört man sie auch nicht selten im Perfekt. Ich kann nicht sagen, dass es ansonsten bestimmte Verben gibt, bei denen man dazu neigt, sie öfter im Präteritum zu benutzen. Insgesamt gilt, je mehr Präteritum du benutzt, wenn du sprichst, umso mehr klingst du nach einem Buch.  ::   
Robin

----------


## kt_81

> Orthographisch korrekt wäre es, einen Apostroph zu setzen (ich hab')

 Das habe ich früher auch gedacht, ist aber nicht (mehr?) der Fall.

----------


## Alex-th

Hey, 
könnte mir jemand erklären, wenn man "ich bin *mir*  sicher (darin)" sagt und wenn "ich bin sicher (darin)"? Und bei einer Frage: "bist du sicher?" oder "bist du *dir*  sicher?", welche Form ist richtig? oder beide? wenn so, gibt es irgendeinen Bedeutungunterschied? 
Danke im voraus,
Alex.

----------


## bitpicker

Bei Aussagen wie 'ich bin (mir) sicher, dass er zu Hause ist' macht es keinen Unterschied. Allerdings passt 'darin', wie du es dazu setzt, nur zu der Version ohne 'sich'. Man ist (sich) einer Sache (Genitiv) sicher oder ist in einer Sache (in + Dativ) sicher. 'Darin' gehört nur zu der zweiten Variante, z.B. 'ich bin in der Verwendung der russischen Sprache sicher'. Hier kann kein 'mir' stehen. 
Robin

----------


## Alex-th

Vielen Dank, Robin! 
Ich habe noch eine Frage. Oder, genauer, gleichzeitig drei, die in einem Satz illustriert werden können. Also:
'Ich halte die Rose in der Hand', 'Ich halte die Rose mit der Hand' - sind beide Sätze richtig? 
Zuerst, kann man in dieser Bedeutung "in der Hand" auch sagen, und wo wäre dann der Unterschied zwischen "in der Hand" und "mit der Hand"? 
Dann, die Wortordnung. "die Rose" muss hier vor allem stehen, weil es der Objekt im Satz ist, während "in/mit der Hand" - ein Adverbiale, oder? Intuitiv hätte ich "in der Hand" vor "die Rose" hingestellt, und "mit der Hand" nach "die Rose", aber es ist zu gefährlich, sich auf die Intuition zu verlassen, wenn es um die Satzstellung im Deutschen geht... 
und das dritte. Ist hier die Artikelswahl richtig? Kann man den Artikel vor "Hand" in dem Fall überhaupt auslassen? bzw. "Ich halte die Rose in/mit Hand"? 
Danke im voraus,
Alex.

----------


## bitpicker

> Ich habe noch eine Frage. Oder, genauer, gleichzeitig drei, die in einem Satz illustriert werden können. Also:
> 'Ich halte die Rose in der Hand', 'Ich halte die Rose mit der Hand' - sind beide Sätze richtig?[
> Zuerst, kann man in dieser Bedeutung "in der Hand" auch sagen, und wo wäre dann der Unterschied zwischen "in der Hand" und "mit der Hand"?
> /quote] 
> Der erste Satz ist normal. Der zweite klingt seltsam - so als wäre es ungewöhnlich, die Rose mit der Hand zu halten, und man würde normalerweise etwas anderes dazu benutzen.
> [quote:2vcd7o12]
> Dann, die Wortordnung. "die Rose" muss hier vor allem stehen, weil es das Objekt im Satz ist, während "in/mit der Hand" - eine adverbiale Bestimmung des Mittels ist, oder? Intuitiv hätte ich "in der Hand" vor "die Rose" hingestellt, und "mit der Hand" nach "die Rose", aber es ist zu gefährlich, sich auf die Intuition zu verlassen, wenn es um die Satzstellung im Deutschen geht...

 Es gibt keinen guten Grund, 'in der Hand' vor 'die Rose' zu stellen. Aber in einem Satz wie 'ich halte in der einen Hand die Rose und in der anderen eine Pistole' wäre es wiederum normal. Wenn du 'in der Hand' vor 'die Rose' stellst, betonst du die Hand damit. Das hat nur Sinn, wenn es dafür einen Grund gibt.   

> und das dritte. Ist hier der Artikel richtig gewählt? Kann man den Artikel vor "Hand" in dem Fall überhaupt auslassen? bzw. "Ich halte die Rose in/mit Hand"?

 [/quote:2vcd7o12] 
Der Artikel ist richtig gewählt und kann keinesfalls ausgelassen werden. 
Robin

----------


## Alex-th

Hey,
danke für die Erklärungen. Noch eine Frage, wieder zum Thema von Artikel. Wenn man sagt "Ich möchte ins Gebirge fahren", bedeutet es immer, dass man in ein konkretes Gebirge fahren möchte? Oder geht es auch im Allgemeinen, dass man überhaupt irgendwohin, wo es irgendein Gebirge gibt, fahren will? Dasselbe mit "Meer" - "Ich fahre an das Meer in Urlaub" - soll ich es so verstehen dass man unbedingt ein konkretes Meer meint? 
Danke im voraus,
Alex.

----------


## kt_81

Eigentlich steckt dahinter kein bestimmtes Gebirge oder Meer. Allerdings sagt man sowas meistens dann, wenn sowieso klar ist, welches Gebirge oder Meer gemeint ist (weil es das einzige in der Nähe ist, wobei "nah" natürlich relativ zu sehen ist). Wenn mir jemand hier in Bayern sagen würde, er/sie würde im Sommer ans Meer fahren, würde ich nachfragen, ob nach Norddeutschland oder runter nach Italien.  ::  
P.S.:
Man sagt eher "in die Berge" und grundsätzlich "ans Meer".  ::

----------

